# Whats running?



## Josh In PcolaFL (Jul 27, 2010)

Is there anything running around bob sikes? Reds, specks, spanish, flounder, mullet? Just want to know, because my dad is finally back in town from working in MS for a month, and thought about going fishing this afternoon, spend a little father son time fishing. if you can give me some info that would be great. thanks.


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

If you make the drive to Ft. Pickens you might get a few reds or blues near the pass. Cut bait or if you can catch your own that would be even better.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Yeah the reds, spanish and some black mullets are running. I am having good luck with live elwives, well pretty much anything hits those.


----------

